# Rotes Meer Bericht



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

Salam alaikum meine Freunde

5 Wochen sind vergangen seit meinem letzten Besuch in Ägypten. Jetzt im Januar sollte es wieder eine Woche runter mit einem Freund hier aus dem Forum. Dieser sagte mir aber leider ab. Okay ********. Hatte ich doch soviel vor mit ihm. Hilft alles nix. Deswegen flog ich alleine. Tackle des gleiche wie im Dezember auch. Alles sehr entspannend da ich meine Ruten ja immer im Hotel lasse. 

Angekommen erstaunt. War es doch für Januar sehr warm und Wind kaum verhanden am dem Tag. Im Hotel erstmal allen Hallo gesagt und Ruten geholt, Zeug gerichtet und abends müde in Bett gefallen.

Erster morgen war ziemlich warm. Um die 20 Grad und Wind nicht so stark wie ich ihn sonst kenne. Um sieben Uhr am morgen dann los zur Lagune. Erstmal Besitzer Saed Hallo sagen. Schon vom weitem sieht er mich und ruft vor lauter Freude laut meinen Namen. Schöner Empfang. Wir trinken erstmal Tee und labbern so gut es geht. Ich bin heiss aufs Fischen und richte mein Zeug. Verabschiede mich und ziehe los. Befische nur die Seite mit Potenzial. An Haken gehen aber leider die nächsten 30 Minuten nur meine Eideschenfische/Plagefisch:c
Gehe an eine neue Stelle am Riff und komme gut weit raus weil Ebbe. Werfe Jig um die 30g und staune nicht schlecht als beim ersten Wurf gleich ein Biss erfolgt. Und der ist bei Leibe nicht schlecht. Bremse zu Schnur jagt durchs Wasser. Fisch ist kräftig. Merke gleich das ist ein guter. Es ist Ebbe und überall Korallen.. Nicht verlieren... Nicht verlieren denke ich die ganze Zeit. Und sehe dann den Fisch. Yiehaaaa geil geil geil. Erster Wurf geiler Drill. Bin aus dem Häuschen. Erster Wurf erster Fisch am Riff. Der Kollege ist richtig ordendlich. Mein größter erfolgreich gelandeter Fisch bisher dort. Hab vorher alles vorbereitet. Handtuch zum Fisch hinlegen. Zange und Kamera. Catch and Release. 






Weis jemand was das ist?
Geiler Fisch
Okay Fisch freigelassen und wieder raus an Riff. Es vergehen kaum 3 Würfe später beisst ein Hornhecht mittlerer Grösse. Den verlier ich aber schnell. Springt aus dem Wasser und schüttelt den Blinker ab. 10 Minuten später wieder Biss und ohje der ist gut.. Drill dauert paar Sekunden und Fisch weg.. Drilling verbogen. Hola. Der war nicht schlecht. #q
Denke nur 15 Minuten am Riff und 3 Fische. Erwartungen gehen nach oben..
Aber irgendwie ist dann der Wurm drin und nix geht mehr. 
Hab dann Hunger und Durst und lauf zurück ins Hotel. Man jedes mal 3 Kilometer über Stock und Stein....


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Im Hotel frühstücken und anderen Leuten Hallo sagen....

In der Nähe gibt es eine kleine Stadt mit einer Marina die sagen wir mal nicht fertig ist. Viele Kanäle. Denke okay sieht gut aus. Mal hin und probieren. Kein Riff und fischen vom Ufer aus ohne nass zu werden:vik:
Setz mich ins Taxi und bin gespannt. Angekommen heia sieht gut aus. Hier kannst stundenlang fischen so gross ist das.
















Fische zwei Stunden aber nix zeigt sich. Keine Fische hier oder sie haben kein Bock. Ich weiss es nicht. Laufe weiter Richtung Marina Eingang Meer. Oh hier sind fische und sehe die ersten Barracudas meine Köder verfolgen. Leider kam dann ein Polizist und sagt das Fischen hier verboten ist. Kein Stress alles okay.
Fischen hier keine Option. Zurück ins Hotel. Fischen für heute zu Ende.

Erster Tag für mich mega. Viel erlebt und der eine Fisch lässt mich am Abend gut schlafen:vik:


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

2 Tag.

Bin immer wach vor der Sonne und das ohne Wecker. Laufe zur Lagune. Man dieser Weg. Eindeutig zu lang#t|kopfkrat
Man findet aber auch immer schönes auf dem Weg dorthin.
Seien es irgendwelche vertrockneten Fische und Muränen oder wie diesmal einen großen Adlerrochen der wohl bissl landgang machen wollte|kopfkrat






An der Lagune gefischt wie ein Blöder. Heute ist irgendwie Rochenparty. Überall sausen die Stechrochen durchs Wasser. Sehe auch ein zwei Muränen die träge rumliegen. Auch andere Rochen sind unterwegs. Das gefällt mir.






Leider geht mir an dem morgen nix an Haken in der Lagune. Irgendwie ist sie auch tot seit paar Urlauben.

Ich geh ans Riff. Bissl Welle. Aber nicht so wie sonst. Kaum Wind. Fast keine Strömung mehr. Trotdem fang ich nen Hornhecht. Fast ein Baby.






Auch paar Minuten später wieder einen.. Alles nicht aufregend


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Gehe am Nachmittag nicht mehr fischen weil ich paar Leute kennenlerne und drauf verzichte wieder fischen zu gehen.

Am nächsten morgen hm irgendwas ist anderst. Es wird wärmer. Fast kein Wind und die Sonne brennt. Strömung nicht vorhanden.
Ich spinnfische mir die Finger wund 3 Stunden.. Nicht ein Biss.
Nachmittag das gleiche.

Der nächste Tag wieder das selbe. Nurnoch pups Wellen den ganzen Tag. Ich fische rund 5 Stunden. Ohne Biss|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

War ich doch schon oft da und manchmal Leute jeder Wurf brachte irgendwie was. Sei es nur ein Anpacker.

Am nächsten morgen geh ich mit meinen Jungs fischen. Wir sind zu viert. 
2 fischen mit Pose und ich ein anderer mit Blinker. Die Stunden vergehen und niemand fängt auch nur irgendwas!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Boar. Was ist los?????????






Gehe mittags los und nix geht stundenlang.. Versuche auch mit Pose und Muscheln auf Riffbewohner.. Die Fische lutschen mir die Muscheln runter bevor die den Bügel zumach. Schaffe es nicht auch nur einen Fisch zu fangen. Zugegeben nicht meine Angellei.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Bin echt am verzweifeln. Neumond. Kaum Strömung. Wellen klein.
Alles läuft schief.
Da hilft nur eins. Ich brauch ein Boot. |bla:|bla:|bla:

Fahr mit Taxi in die Marina Stadt. Viele Boote hier. Aber niemand will mit mir fahren. Und wenn ja dann zu Preisen da schlackern euch die Ohren. 

Finde aber jemanden im Hotel der mit sowas besorgen kann. Aber alleine? Boar zu teuer das geht nicht. Später lauf ich durchs Hotel und mein Taximann sucht mich. Er hätte noch da noch jemanden gefunden.
Preis geil. Ich schlag zu. 
Aber irgendwie....der Preis das Angebot.. Bin mal gespannt.

5 Uhr morgens werd ich abgeholt. Es geht 200 Kilometer Richtung Süden. Hamata! Da hört man vieles. Könnte das mein Traumtrip werden? Ich lass mich überraschen.

Wir fahren eine Stunden und holen ein Pärchen aus Amerika ab. Sehe gleich die haben kein Tackle dabei. Dachte erst okay. Beide aus Maryland und beide Fischer. Zeigen mir Bilder von dort. Er Brian fischt auf die grossen. Marlin, Thun. Sehr erfahren. Aber sie wollen nur was erleben und mit Handleine fischen. Einfach raus.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Tolle berichte! Kenne das land gar nicht.
Wäre mir wohl auch zu warm. 
Obwohl im Moment gerade könnte ich ein paar Grad mehr Vertragen. Aber nur ein paar  
Wie verständigst du dich mit den Leuten dort?
In Landessprache oder in englisch.
Muss leider gestehen sprachen sind nicht mein Ding.
Habe da schon in der schule versagt     

Dir weiterhin viel Spaß
und petri heil


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wir gehen erstmal gut Frühstücken in einem KiteSurfCamp. Ausgiebig! Dann Richtung Strand. Ich denke nur an Aussenriffe. Spinnfischen, Poppern und jiggen.

Angekommen. Hier das Boot. ********. Sehe gleich Spinnfischen oh das wird nix. Egal jammern bringt nix. 

Wir fahren raus... Oh auf der Fahrt fahren wir an soooo geilen Stellen vorbei. Aber Ziel ist was anderes.
Tiefes Wasser um die 40-60 Meter.

Angekommen gingen bei den zwei Beduien und den Amis erstmal die Handleinen über Board. Köder genug da. Ich brachte selbst 2 Kilo Sardinen aus Portugal mit|rolleyes|rolleyes






Es dauert auch nicht lang beissen die ersten Fische.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Ich probiere es zunächst auch. Aber ehrlich ne des ist nicht mein Ding






Aber fange auch einen dieser Fische. Bin sogar der erste.

Die anderen fangen auch


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Aaah....es geht endlich weiter #h

Der Trevally müsste ein junger Gold Spot Trevally sein, klasse Fisch:m
....naja....und der Rochen in der Lagune sieht ziemlich nach Zitterrochen aus


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wir wechseln alle 10 Minuten die Stelle. Ich lass das dann aber und pack die Rute aus.
Mag jiggen und poppern. Letzteres klappt aber nicht so recht. Jig das Mittelwasser ab. Nix. Fange aber weiter unten doch tatsächlichen einen dieser roten Fische in klein. 

Montiere Blei und Köder und lasse ab. Spüre Grundkontakt und kurbel das der Köder so auf 2-3 Meter über Grund steht.
Dann kurze Zeit später schlägt es ein. Und Jungs. So wie noch nieeeee!!! Fisch zieht ab.Nicht viel. 10-20 Meter vielleicht. Ich kämpfe mit allem was ich habe. Die Savage ist echt am Anschlag. Biegt sich bis unendliche. An der Shimano Socorro 5000 ist die Bremse zu bis an Anschlag. Glaube das geht so 10 Minuten. Fisch nimmt Schnur wie er will. Kann überhaupt nix machen. Nix! Ich zittere und ehrlich! Ich kann nicht mehr.
Denke der Fisch hat dann ne Höhle gefunden und der Spuk ist aus. Ich muss abschneiden.......#q#q

Alter Schwede. Was war das???? #c#c

Der Ami sagt komm wir schleppen bissl. Hm. Schleppen?
Keine Wobbler dabei dafür und Rute hm.
Okay ich geb im nen 10cm Wobbler in Sardinenlook der tiefläuft. Ab an die Handleine. Ich pack meine Rute und hab nurnoch son fetten Wobbler der Dario mir mal geschenkt hat. Rappala zweiteilig nicht tieflaufend. Ziemlich bauchig. Grosser Köder. Nix für kleine Fische!!!

Okay lets do it. Stahlvorfach dran und den Wobbler und gut.
Die Rute mach beim schleppen ne gute Figur. Biegt sich nicht. 
Der Stecken ist stark. 


Wir trollen vielleicht 10 Minuten

Jungs!!!

Einschlag bei mir. Sofort saust die Bremse los. Und wie:q:q:q
Ich schrei. Ich schrei. Stop stop SAMAK.. Stop. 
Innerhalb von wirklich paar Sekunden zieht mir der Fisch die 120 Meter geflochtene runter. Dann weg#q#q#q#q#q

Stahtvorfach durch. Gut seien wir ehrlich. Mit meinen Tackle hat ich den niemals fangen können. Der war wirklich, wirklich big.
Ich bin am Ende|rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Brian fängt beim Trolling auf meinen Wobbler doch noch einen Fisch. Der silberne auf dem Foto. Nix grosses.

Wir halten dann wieder und die langweile Handleinengeschichte geht weiter. 
Versuche es im Mittelwasser weiterhin mit Jigs und co. Wollte ich doch was anderen fangen als die roten Dinger. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kiste voll mit Fisch und irgendwie sind alle bis auf mich glücklich#t


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wir sind mittlerweile über 6 Stunden draußen.

Aufm Rückweg. Trollen. Cool. Aber sorry nicht mit meinen Tackle|rolleyes

Montiere für Brian und mich um. Mehr Fluro. Mehr Tiefe.

Er den einen kleinen Tiefläufer und ich nen Minnow mit Vorblei mit rund 80 Gramm.

Irgendwann fährt er allerdings so ne Kurve das sich alles verfängt#t
Handleinenschleppen|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wir fahren heim. Abendessen. Ja ich glaub alle werden satt|supergri











Die Roten haben alle über ein Kilo


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wir essen am Abend noch ein Teil unserer Fische.. boar ich mag ja echt kein Fisch aber das schmeckte echt lecker


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Alles in einem ein schöner Tag. Aber ich ehrlich glücklich war ich nicht.

Fazit.

400 Kilometer Taxi durch die Wüste. Fettes Frühstück. 7 Stunden auf dem Boot mit tonnenweise Köder. Gutes Bier und Jack Daniels soviel man wollte. Danach mega Abendessen mit allem für lächerliche 65 Euro. (Man muss dazu sagen der Preis ist nur für mich) was will man mehr.

Den Trip mach ich nochmal. Aber nicht mit dem Tackle. Ich will trollen trollen trollen:vik::vik:.

Wenn ich zwei Leute finde für den Trip. Mach ich das in Zukunft umsonst:g:g

Ja wo sind wir? Der vorletzte und letzter Tag.

Ich wach auf und richte mich. Draußen alter Schwede null Wind und morgens über 20 Grad. Laufe ans Meer. Null Welle und null Wind.






Ohje. Köder? Klar Popper. Die Fische von unten holen.. Leider zeigte sich nach einer Stunde null Fisch. Alle paar Minuten sprangen die Räuber aus dem Wasser. Aber eher entspannt. Ne die wollen nicht. Auch Blinker oder ähnliches wurde ignoiert.
Auch Abends nichts.

Letzer Morgen. Letzte Chance. Nada.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Milionen von Meeräschen fraßen gemütlich an der Oberfläche ohne Hemmung. Da geht nix.



Ja was soll man sagen. Eine Woche unten und dann das?!

Scheiss egal.

In 10 Wochen bin ich wieder unten und danach auch.

Es kann ja nur besser werden.

Ihr wisst ja Erlebnis statt Ergebnis.

Aber irgendwann sollten auch Ergebnisse folgen|kopfkrat

Euer Red Sea Fisher

Krallblei


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Nun kleine Anmerkung.

Wetter zu gut. Täglich über 20 Grad. Vorgestern sogar fast 30 Grad ohne Wind. 

Diesmal kaum Wind. Kaum Welle. Ungewöhnlich. Letzes Jahr jeden Tag gefroren mit Monsternwellen.

*Fortsetzung folgt*
​


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Sorry Nachtrag. Ich spreche gut Englisch und sagen wir gebrochen arabisch. 
Und zur Not gibt es die Zeichensprache mit Händen und Füssen#6


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Alles vorraussetzungen die mir fehlen!

Mit Ausnahme von Händen und füssen...
Das braucht man ja auch schon in manchen bundesländern von Deutschland.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Schöner Trevally. Wenn Salt das sagt, wird es so einer sein. Sieht einer Palometta ziemlich ähnlich |rolleyes

Deine Fisch wie du es beschreibst könnte doch ein Grouper gewesen sein. Der beim Grundfischen. 

Ich glaub ich muss im Sommer mal mit dir große Fische angeln. Nicht so ein Aquariumzeugs dort.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Hab mich 10 Minuten mit meinen 70 Kg gegen den Fisch gelehnt.
Dachte ich brauch son Gurt|rolleyes
Konnte nix machen nix. Des hat den nicht gejuckt. 
Der ist unterm Boot rum als wenn nix wäre..

Hier wäre wohl ne fette Bootsrute mit so 50lb von Vorteil gewesen.

Aber man muss auch sagen. Mein Knoten (Geflochten an 0,70 Fluro hat gehalten!!!!) 

Ich hab alles reingehängt was körperlich möglich war.
Und vorallem die Rute hat gehalten:m.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Hy Benni, geiler Bericht, habe mich wieder gefühlt, als wenn ich dabei bin.
Sehr cool.
Ja übers tackle solltest du mal nachdenken|kopfkrat

LG Kay


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Ja du ich wollte wieder bissl Spinnfischen.. nicht per Boot auf die Grossen gehen:m

Du man lernt dazu#6


----------



## Lubina (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Moin Krallblei,
danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und die tollen Fotos.#6

Auf dem ersten Foto das müsste eine Orangenfleckmakrele (Orangespotted Jack) aus der Famile der Stachelmakrelen sein, hab die beim Tauchen vor Marsa Alam gesehen.
Guckst du hier:


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Shokran

Ja des dürfte passen


----------



## Lubina (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Bei den roten tippe ich auf Juwelen-Zackenbarsche (Jewelgrouper),
sind sehr häufig, ziemlich verfressen, werden max. ca.40cm lang und schmecken lecker!


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Ne des sind nicht die. Die die wir gefangen haben haben so ne Sichelflosse hinten..


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Was ihr Alles kennt, wo ihr schon übe
rall gewesen seid?...

Da bin ich sprachlos.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*






Dieser wars. Gefangen Angelkurztrip 01/2016


----------



## Lubina (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Dann hätte ich noch den hier im Angebot 
;-)...Mondsichel-Juwelenbarsch (Lunartail Grouper)...sind halt unter Wasser wesentlich hübscher als in der Fangkiste.
Wird bis zu 80cm lang.


----------



## Lorenz (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Petri Heil! 



Krallblei schrieb:


> Dieser wars.


Lyretail Grouper - Variola louti |kopfkrat
http://www.fishbase.de/photos/thumbnailssummary.php?Genus=Variola&Species=louti


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Aiwa keta

Jupp der wars. Danke


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Sehr geiler Bericht! Und mein aufrichtiges Beileid für die verlorenen Fische, gerade bei Reisen sehr schmerzhaft |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Och bin doch sooo oft da. Kanns verschmerzen; )


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Krallblei, du bist ja ein echter Abenteurer....

Wie oft bist du im Jahr dort?
Und noch andere ziele dieses jahr?


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Warum Abenteuer?  Ist doch nur Ägypten. Uff joar oft:m

Spanien noch. Dort wo die Fische sind


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Ok, Leute heute.
Die Welt ist klein für den der gerne reist.
Es sei dir gegönnt.Und immer petri heil.


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Danke für den Bericht! Glaub mal, fährste mit Trolling Equipment raus fängst nur Kleinzeug. Die großen gehen immer dann drauf, wenn man undertackled is...Und beim Naturköderfischen in Südägypten hab ich mehrfach auch mit 50lbs zeug sehr alt ausgesehen:q


----------



## Nacktangler (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Danke für den tollen Bericht! Das hilft, im harten Winter durchzuhalten! 

Wie das immer so ist beim Angeln... hat man das komplette Equipment mitgeschleppt und den Kescher schon aufgeklappt, fängt man kleine Rotfedern... und wenn man nur mal schnell am Bach nen Blinker durchzieht hakt man natürlich nen dicken Karpfen am Rücken und fragt sich, wie man den jetzt die Steine hochbekommt....


----------



## carpnorbert (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Dickes Petri, was hat der Bootstrip gekostet, hast du zufällig die Kontaktdaten?


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Der Preis ist nur für mich. Kontakt kann ich besorgen ja.


----------



## glavoc (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Schöne Fische - Petri! (& sogar mit Handleine  ^^ ).
lg


----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Danke Jungs.

Und sorry wollte nicht eingebildet rüberkommen. Fakt ist einfach das ich schon 
lange nicht mehr den Touristenpreis bezahle.


----------



## magut (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

HAMMER wie du uns da an deinen Erlebnissen mitnimmst:m
herzlichen Dank dafür und MMMMMEEEEEEEHHHHHHRRRRR  davon bitte :q
LG
Mario


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Hi Benny ,toller Bericht. :m
Schade ,dass unsere Termine nicht zusammen passten und wir nicht zusammen dort sein konnten.Vielleicht klappt das nächstes mal.
Die Fische werden doch immer besser und so schön bunt .... .Hamata mit Boot ist da sicher eine gute Idee.

Ich sitze jetzt auf gepackten Koffern .Gleich gehts los zur Boot und morgen mit dem Flieger nach Marsa .Aber nur bunte Fischchen gucken , nicht fangen.
bis demnächst und Tl
Dieter


----------



## Mühlkoppe (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Hi,
danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und die schönen Bilder.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Danke dir für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## nostradamus (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

hi,

kann man vor ort angelsachen kaufen? Falls ja, wie ist die Qualität und wie sind die Preise? Mit wieviel Euro muss man für eine Angelausfahrt rechnen?

danke
mario


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Hi.

Angelsachen vor Ort kaufen? Puh.

Ich persönlich kenne einen "Shop" in El Qusier. Da gibt es Haken und sagen wir Wäscheleinen  1mm Mono aufwärts.

Über Preise kann ich keinerlei Auskunft geben. War mein erster Trip mit dem Boot.
Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das das meiste die Amis bezahlt haben unfreiwillig.

Stehe aber zur Seite wenn ich Destination und Zeit kenne.

Heute geschaut muss wieder 60 Tage warten bis Ägypten. 

Falls jemand Lust hat erste April Woche.


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Du bist echt eine Bereicherung für ein Forum! Freue mich immer über deine Berichte.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Oh Danke.

Ich hoffe das ich noch viele viele Berichte über dss Rote Meer schreiben kann:l


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Ich auch. Werde zwar nie dahin kommen, aber schön das es solche Bericht gibt.
Mir ist da zu he!iß
Ich spreche keine Fremdsprachen
Und bin einfach zu alt dafür.
Aber die berichte lese ich gerne.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Wie zu heiss?. Grad hat es 20 Grad bei viel Wind. Nachts 15.

Freu mich auf Sommer mit 45 Grad im SCHATTEN:k


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Nene im Sommer 25.
Und sonst so 15.

Sonst schmilzt mit die pelle


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rotes Meer Bericht*

Yellow spottet travelly


----------

